# Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom



## Aquabernd (18. Feb. 2010)

Hallo an alle,
habe mich gerade hier angemeldet. Ich hatte auch vor meinen Filter mit sand zu füllen. Aber wenn die pumpe nicht durchgehend läuft, könnte das wirklich ein problem geben oder?

L.g Bernd


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Servus Bernd

Herzlich Willkommen

Selbst wenn die Pumpe dauernd läuft kommt es zu Probleme ... 

Stell mal deinen Teich vor ....

Welche Teichart eigentlich ...


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Bernd
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...





Hallo Helmut,
ich werde im Früjahr meine beiden Teiche 250 und 500 l  durch ein 1000 L Teich ersetzen.
Ich habe 2 Solar Pumpen die eine fördert ca 500 L Wasser pro Stunde. Ich hab das Wasser bis jetzt über Flies gefiltert. Ich dachte mit Sand würde es besser gehen.
Meine Pumpe läuft aber meistens durch. 

Ich habe ein Schrebergarten ohne Strom 
Bernd


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Servus Bernd

Warum denkst du über den Sandfilter nach ... ich denke dein Vließfilter macht dir zuviel Arbeit 
Aber der Sandfilter hat einen großen Nachteil ... Er produziert Nährstoffe ...

Warum:
Es wird allerhand "Abfall" im Sandfilter eingesaugt, die Bakterien wandeln diesen Abfall in Nitrat um = Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen und Algen. Diese Nährstoffe stehen den Pflanzen zum Wachstum zu Verfügung, aber diese können nicht alle Nährstoffe binden ... es wird der Überschuß von den Algen aufgenommen, im übrigen sind dies auch Pflanzen. Diese gelangen mit dem anderen Abfall wieder in den Sandfilter .... usw.

Hingegen dein Vließfilter bringt diesen Abfall sofort aus dem System, sprich Teich. Je öfter du den VF reinigst umso weniger stehen den Algen Nährstoffe zu Verfügung = klares Wasser  ... Das ist ja von uns gewünscht 

Also ich würde mir nur Gedanken machen den VF so zu optimieren das ich weniger Arbeit damit habe ... schaue mal in die Filter-Eigenbauecke da wirst du bestimmt fündig 

Ps.: ich finde allerdings deinen Besatz schon ein bisserl Grenzwärtig für 1.000 Liter, denn Goldfische produzieren Nachwuchs ohne Ende ... würde auf Bitterlinge umstellen ... Teichmuscheln leben in Symbiose mit Bitterlingen ... beide brauchen einander zur Fortpflanzung .. OK, sind zwar nicht so auffällig wie Goldfische aber durchaus eine Bereicherung des Teiches


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sandfilteranlagen - geeignet für Teiche, speziell für Koiteiche*

Hallo Bernd,

und herzlich Willkommen. 

Da sind einige Unstimmigkeiten. Dein Besatz passt überhaupt nicht zu Deinem Teichlein. Insofern hat Helmut schon recht. Allerdings das mit den Bitterlingen ist auch keine Lösung. 

Ich wette, die Teichmuscheln, werden im Frühjahr sowieso nur noch aus ihren Schalen bestehen, weil sie in diesem Kleinteich verhungert sind. Insbesondere, wenn ihr Futter dann noch rausgefiltert wird.

Die Goldfische würde ich an jemanden verschenken, der einen größeren Teich hat. 

Wenn es unbedingt Fische sein müssen, dann nimm ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen. Die kann man auch sehen und passen eher zur Größe des Teiches. Das Beste ist allerdings, dass Du die nicht zu füttern brauchst und damit auch die Notwendigkeit eines Filters entfällt.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir die in meiner Signatur verklinkten Beiträge mal zu Gemüte führen.
Und *diesen* dann auch gleich noch.


----------



## robsig12 (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Bernd,

aber auch __ Moderlieschen benötigen im Winter mind. 80 cm im Teich, damit sie eine Chance haben, nicht als Iglu-Fischstäbchen unter der Eisdecke zu treiben.

Wenn Fische, dann bitte gleich auf 1,2 Meter Tiefe gehen, dann bekommst du dadurch auch mehr Liter Wasser, und ist für die Fische im Sommer wie Winter erträglicher. (Sommer wird die Pfütze wohl sehr heiss, und im Winter kann sie durchfrieren.)


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Erstmal Danke an allle Dir mir helfen wollen find ich super.

Aber ein __ Goldfisch der unter 10 cm ist braucht wohl nicht mehr als 160l Wasser wenn 1Liter Wasser für ein zentimeter Fisch gerechnet wird. Da gibt es genug andere die in einem 250 L Teich bis zu 7 goldfische halten. Das soll aber nicht vom Thema ablenken. Es ist nur irgentwie komisch das alle die einen Richtig großen Teich haben immer der selben meinung sind und die jenigen die einen kleinen Teich haben auch immer der selben meinung sind.

Ich versteh das manchmal nicht, weil es immer so viele verschiedene meinungen sind

Das meiste wusste ich ja schon bin ja auch kein Anfänger. Ich möchte nur gerne mal wissen was jetzt wirklich richtig ist.

Die berümte Formel 1l Wasser pro Zentimeter Fisch halte ich auf jeden fall ein.

Mein teich bekommt außerdem nur Morgens Sonne. Ab 13 Uhr liegt er im Schatten.

glg bernd


----------



## robsig12 (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hi Bernd,

da Du kein Anfänger mehr bist, weisst Du ja, dasses sich bei 160 Liter für einen __ Goldfisch wohl um ein Aqarium handelt. Dort gibt es keine Umwelteinflüsse von Aussen, sprich das ganze Jahr selbe Temperaturen, kein Laub etc von Aussen usw. Nun stelle Dir mal die 160 Liter im Freien vor. Du wirst mir recht geben, dass im Winter nur ein Eiswürfel und im Sommer ein warmes abgestandenes Wasser übrig bleibt.
Drastisch gesagt,wenn es sich nicht um lebende Tiere handeln würde, könntest Du damit Tests fahren.

Nimm Dir bitte meinen Ratschalg zu Herzen, und grabe beim Umbau gleich Tiefer in die Erde, die Goldis werden es Dir danken. Mehr Wasser, weniger Schwankungen, weniger Krankheiten, besseres Wasser, gesündere Fische, mehr Spass am Teich etc. etc.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Servus Bernd

Wollte da nicht eine Besatzfrage lostreten 

Du gehst eigentlich mit keinem Wort auf den Filter ein ... das ursprüngliche Thema ....


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Robert,
Ja da magst Du vieleicht recht haben. 
Nim das bitte nicht Persöhnlich, aber ich mich mal Dir umgeschaut und bin zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen :
26 Fische bei 3700 L Wasser ergibt pro Fisch ca. 143 L Wasser das ist dann auch wohl etwas zu wenig für einen Teich.

Ich habe den alten Teich jetzt 2 Jahre und habe ihn im Sommer und im Winter beobachtet und die Temeraturen gemessen. Im Sommer hat der Teich am heißesten Tag eine Temperatur von 12 Grad 
und im Winter unter einer Eisdecke von 8 cm 4 Grad an der tieften stelle.

l.g.bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> Ja da magst Du vieleicht recht haben.
> Nim das bitte nicht Persöhnlich, aber ich mich mal Dir umgeschaut und bin zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen :
> 26 Fische bei 3700 L Wasser ergibt pro Fisch ca. 143 L Wasser das ist dann auch wohl etwas zu wenig für einen Teich.
> ...


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Bernd das freut mich das ich dich vom Nachteil des Sandfilters überzeugen konnte ...

Vielleicht kannst den VF noch ein bisserl mehr optimieren ... zeige uns doch einfach mal ein Bild und seiner Funktion ...
Wir haben hier so viele "Bastler" die sicher gute Tipps abgeben können ...


----------



## robsig12 (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> Ich habe den alten Teich jetzt 2 Jahre und habe ihn im Sommer und im Winter beobachtet und die Temeraturen gemessen. Im Sommer hat der Teich am heißesten Tag eine Temperatur von 12 Grad
> und im Winter unter einer Eisdecke von 8 cm 4 Grad an der tieften stelle.
> ...



Sorry Bernd,

ich nehme in einem Forum nichts persönlich. :smoki

Leider kann ich Dir nicht glauben, die Temperaturen können so wie Du schreibst nicht mal im Ansatz stimmen.
Richtig wäre wohl Sommer ca 25-28 Grad, Winter unter Eis ca 0,5 -1 Grad.

Wenn Du schon Fische zusammen rechnest, solltest Du aber auch wissen, dass __ Moderlieschen nicht mit Goldis oder gar Koi zu vergleichen sind. Es geht hier übrigens nicht um meinen Teich, der sich im Umbau auf 12.000 Liter befindet, da ich vom Naturteich auf Koiteich wechsele, sondern um Deine Pfütze!

Da Du wohl eher weniger einsichtig bist, und die Ratschläge zu persönlich nimmst, oder nur die gut sind, die Dir passen, möchte ich Dir sagen, ein Filter sollte immer durchlaufen, da sich sonst keine Bakterien entwickeln können, die Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln. Eine Solarpumpe ist ein nettes Spielzeug, aber für den Zweck ungeeignet. In der Nacht soll ja auch umgepumpt werden, und damit neuer Sauerstoff und Futter für die Bakterien hinzugefügt werden.

So jetzt kommts. M.E. ist für Deinen Teich  jeder x-beliebiger Baumarktfilter ausreichend.
Solltest Du mit Goldis als Besatz weiter planen, wirst Du die im Sommer ehe nicht oft sehen, da ein nächster Tread in 2 -3 Monaten lauten wird, hilfe ich habe grünes Wasser, und kann meine Fische nicht sehen, was kann ich tun.

Also, nimms Du nicht persönlich, und stell im Forum halt auch nur Fragen, welche Du dann auch zu beherzigen weisst, sonst bringt das nichts. 

Nix für unguat....


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Ich nehm das nicht persöhnlich bin ein gemüts mensch Siegerländer eben . Aber gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben

ich versuche mal Bilder vom Teich und vom Filter reinzustellen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Servus Robert



			
				Aquabernd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Schrebergarten ohne Strom



Somit wirds wohl nix mit Filter durchlaufen zu lassen, außer er hat ein Stützbatterie 

Und ...

Habt Euch lieb .... 

Bringt ja nix .... wenn Ihr zwei Euch an die "Gurgel" geht .... hilft net wirklich jemand weiter ...


----------



## robsig12 (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Also mein Vorschlag, Sand ist schon weiter oben geschrieben schlecht, besser wäre da solche Matten, die Du im Zoohandel bekommst. Gibt es in verschiedenen Porengrössen, und die sollten von grob nach kleinen Poren in den Filter gelegt werden. Reinigungsaufwand dabei ist halt sehr hoch, aber kennst Du ja vom Flies schon. In diesem Bereich gibt es immer nur solche Lösungen, da andere Lösungen extrem viel Geld kosten, und nicht in der Relation stehen. 

Wenn Du auf meinen Rat hörst, und tiefer gehest, und sagen wir mal 3000 Liter Wasser hinbekommst, würde ich Dir zu einem Siebfilter selbstbau und einer Regentonne mit Matten gefüllt raten. Preislich wären das beim Selbstbau so ca. 100 Euro fällig..
Das wäre dann eine vernünftige Filterung.

Sorry, kein Strom habe ich überlesen!


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Macht nix lass den Filter ja nachts über Batterie laufen.( Immer dieses geschleppe, aber für die Fische tuhe ich es gerne)


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Ohne Strom hat sich das doch mit fast jeglicher effizienter Filterung ergeben !? 
Da würde ich auf so stark schei***** Fische wie Goldfische ganz verzichten und nur einen Pflanzenteich machen. 
Ohne Strom keine Pumpe, ohne Pumpe keinen Filter !? oder ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 
[OT]... der findet das ein Teich mit Fischen deutlich größer als 1000 liter sein sollte. (Ausnahmen mit hohem technischen Aufwand mögen diese Regel bestätigen)[/OT]


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Wuzzel,
verzichten nicht wirklich.


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Aber ein __ Goldfisch der unter 10 cm ist braucht wohl nicht mehr als 160l Wasser wenn 1Liter Wasser für ein zentimeter Fisch gerechnet wird. Da gibt es genug andere die in einem 250 L Teich bis zu 7 goldfische halten.



Hallo Bernd,

auch ein Goldfisch unter 10 cm hat das Potential, 25 bis 30 cm groß zu werden. Und wer in einem 250 L Teich 7 Goldfische hält, ist ein Tierquäler. Mit denen möchtest Du Dich ja wohl nicht vergleichen.

Deine Erfahrungen in Ehren - aber ein Teich ist kein Aquarium - die Diskussion führen wir hier regelmässig, zuletzt zum Beispiel hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25588

Was mir an Deinem jetzigen Teich auffällt - Du hast ja gar keine Pflanzen! Also keine Nährstoffverbraucher, dafür aber hübsch grünes Wasser. Und wahrscheinlich werden die Fische auch noch gefüttert?

Wenn Du mal tief in Dich gehst und das Konzept Deines Teiches von Grund auf überdenkst und änderst, wirst Du auch ohne Strom einen hübschen Teich haben können, denn im Moment hast Du nur zwei Wasserschüsseln.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Servus Bernd

Schöne Bilder 

Aber vom Filter sind keine dabei ... würde mich schon sehr interessieren 

Also ich würde meinen " lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf" ... bei den kleinen "*******rn" ... ich denke Bernd hat schon die "Größe" der Goldis im Auge ... stimmts Bernd 

Soll jetzt aber kein Freibrief für Nachahmung sein ... kommt immer ganz auf den Halter an ... und Bernd würde ich als "Fürsorglichen Halter" einschätzen ... nicht umsonst stockt er auf 1.000 Liter auf, wobei wenn schon denn schon .... würde das Maximum aus der zu Verfügung stehenden Fläche heraus holen ... mit einem Stück Folie wäre viel mehr möglich ... Graben mußt ja sowieso Bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Die Bilder stammen vom Frühjahr da waren noch keine Pflanzen drin.
Morgen nehm ich die Salatschüsseln raus und fange an zu graben

glg.bernd


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Ach Bernd

Will dich ja nicht bremsen ...

Aber ist der Boden denn nicht gefroren ...


----------



## robsig12 (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Klingt mir alles etwas sehr Pupertär.

Wassertemperaturen können in keinem Fall stimmen. Morgen möchte er zum Graben anfangen. Wir haben gerade noch 10cm Schneedecke hier 

Er möchte die Salatschüssel morgen rausreissen. Wohin wohl die vorhandenen Goldis derweilen falls nicht schon lange Iglu sind sollen?

Jeden Tag Batterie zum Teich tragen für die Nacht?

Ich weiss jetzt echt nicht wie ich den Bernd einschätzen soll. 

Ich klinke mich da jetzt aus....


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

Die Goldis sind seit August aus dem teich. ich hab sie in einem großen Teich vom einem Kumpel untergebracht.
Danke für das Vertrauen Robert.
Gute Nacht!!!!

So sieht es jetzt aus :


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Na da hast ganz schön schon was geschaffen 

Respekt  ... ich würde da noch nicht in die Kälte gehen


----------



## Teich-Emminger (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Ja, auch von mir großen Respeckt
Bin gespannt wie dein Projekt weiter geht 

Gruß Samuel


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Helmut,
habs noch nicht ins Bett geschaft.
Ich habs ja eingesehen das es mit den teichen nicht geht.
Ich war aber nicht so schräg drauf das ich Sie im Winter drinne gellassen.
Hab Sie schließlich im August rausgeholt.

Das neue __ Filtersystem stelle ich hier bald vor ist schon in Planung.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Servus Bernd

Du hast ein Herz für Fische 

Das Lob ich mir 

Freue mich schon auf deinen Filter 

Wünsche Dir eine Gute Nacht ... alles wird Gut


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Danke


----------



## ebo (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo.
Mal einfach was Grundsätzliches.

Was nutzt die Formel 1l Wasser pro cm. Fisch  wenn die tiefste Stelle nicht ausreichend genug ist um allen Fischen gerecht zu werden.
Jeder sagt hier immer nur sein Wasservolumen an aber das ist nicht alles. Ich kann 100.000 Liter auch auf 50 qm verteilen aber ob das die Fische überleben?

Und 1000 Liter wird definitiv auch im Sommer für Fische unerträglich. Aber das schöne ist das Fische sich über die Haltung nicht beschweren und ggfl. vor Gericht klagen können.

Die Prozesse vor Gericht würden in die Höhe schnellen.

Aber das muss jeder selber Wissen.

Ein Teich mit Fischen sollte mindestens 2x2x1m tief sein. Und dann regelmässig Wasserwechsel damit die Temperatur erträglich bleibt. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Es ist einfach nicht mit einem Aquarium zu vergleichen wo die Haltungsbedingungen gleich bleiben.


Ich würde mir über den Filter am wenigsten Gedanken machen. 

lg
ebo


----------



## Aquabernd (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

moin moin,
so stand der dinge ist mein neuer teich den ich bauen werde von L= 2,80 m x B= 1,50 m x 1,00m. Die Tiefwasserzone soll in jedem fall  1m breit und 1,20 m lang werden und 1m tief.
Ist das genug für 5 goldfische. 
:beten
glg bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

hier mein plan. 
Jetzt stellt sich aber die frage reicht eine Solarpumpe mit einen Fliesfilter ?


----------



## robsig12 (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hi Bernd,

schön, dass Du die Ratschläge doch angenommen hast.

Zu Deiner Frage, ja kann reichen, sofern Du nicht viel fütterst, und Du deshalb keine Biofilterung benötigst. Einen Teil übernimmt ja auch die Folie usw.

Bei Goldfischen ist aber wohl davon auszugehen, dass das Wasser grün werden wird, was aber nicht gleich bedeutet schlechtes Wasser für die Fische.

Du musst nur acht geben, dass die Anzahl der Goldis nicht überhand nimmt....


----------



## Aquabernd (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Robert,
mir war das ja schon bewusst das mit der Schüssel nicht so weitergehen kann.
Das Wasser kann auch etwas grün werden is ja nicht schlimm.
Ich wollte in der Tiefwasserzone noch ca. 10 cm Sand reintun weil die Goldies ja gerne gründeln.
Die Solar Pumpe wird ja über eine Autobatterie gespeis. Läuft dan 4-5 Tage durch.
Desweiteren kommt noch eine Zweite Solarpumpe in den Teich und eine Solarluftpumpe mit Strömstein. Kostet alles nicht viel. Die zeite Pumpe und Luftpumpe ca 70 €.
Der Teich Liegt ab ca 13 uhr im Schatten. Die Solarmudule bekommen aber den ganzen tag Sonne.


----------



## robsig12 (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Den Sand würde ich auf jeden Fall drausen lassen. Hat mehrere Gründe.

1. Die Goldis wühlen dort ständig, und Du siehst noch weniger von ihnen.

2. Und viel wichtiger, es ist die optimale Grundlage für alle Arten von Bakterien, Krankheitserreger, faulende Gasse entstehen, und machen Dir den Sauerstoff im Winter zu nichte. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass eigentlich auch kein Kies etwas am Teichboden verloren hat. Wird oft als optische Wirkung angesehen, hilft aber den Fischis nicht weiter. Ist sozusagen eine tickende Zeitbombe, bis die Fische nach langem Winter oder hitze geschwächt sind....


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Und viel wichtiger, es ist die optimale Grundlage für alle Arten von Bakterien



Ja und eben genau aus diesem Grund habe ich den Sand im Teich, damit sich nämlich die Bakterien ansiedeln können, die andere mühsam in ihren Filtern versuchen anzusiedeln. Deshalb konnte ich mich auch schon einige Jahre an klarem Wasser und munteren Fischen völlig ohne Filter erfreuen (Aber wichtig: keine Goldfische, keine Koi, kein Futter!)

Von der  Sandfläche konnte ich Schmodder und Laub relativ problemlos abheben, was bei jeden Teich früher oder später mal notwendig wird. Je kleiner der Teich, desto früher. 

Je gröber das Korn, desto mehr Löcher für Schmutz, deshalb würde ich persönlich auf Kiesel verzichten. Denn da muss man dann auf Hilfsmittel wie Schlammsauger zurückgreifen und das möchte ich meinen Libellenlarven, Käferchen und Schneckchen nicht antun.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*


Das Sand nicht so viel Schmutz aufnimt wie Kies das war mir schon klar. Klar ist aber auch das durch das Gründeln der Goldis der Sand und der Mulm aufgewirbelt wird. Sicher würden sich da Bakterien sammeln aber auch Krankheitsereger. Ich will ja eigentlich nur das die Goldis ihrer lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen können. Aber ich lass den Sand lieber draußen.

 mensch, der filter hab da ne idee,

ist das eine Gute Idee wenn ich den 250l teich sehr gut bepflanze und ihn als Filter nutze.
Dort können sich ja genug bakterien sammeln. Ein guter Biologicher Filter eben ?


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hallo Bernd.

Den 250 l Teich kannst Du evtl. auch als Mini-Bodenfilter nutzen. Ließ Dich da mal ein, indem Du dem Link im Lexikon folgst oder hier mal die Suchfunktion damit fütterst...
Allerdings sollte das Wasser möglichst ohne Grobschmutz in den Bodenfilter laufen, weil er sonst zu schnell verstopft.

Ich finds gut, dass Du zum Wohle der Fische umdenkst. Den Teich würde ich an Deiner Stelle so groß + tief wie nur irgend möglich bauen. Und natürlich mit Folie, weil diese wesentlich kostengünstiger und leichter einbaubar ist, als ein Fertigteich.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Hi Bernd das mit deiem 250 Liter Pflanzenfilter  hört sich gut an, aber wie schon geschrieben, bei wenig Besatz und fast keiner Fütterung nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Der Teich sieht von den Grundmasen schon ganz gut aus.

Auf Dauer wird Dir der fehlende Strom aber immer wieder sorgen machen. Aber daran kannst Du wenig ändern. Lass die Solarpumpe laufen, dann wird das Wasser am Tag umgewälzt, und achte auf wenig Besatz, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Halo Robert,
danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde deinen Rat beherzigen.

l.g bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*

Eine Bitte hätte ich, entweder das Thema umbenennen in Bernds Teichplanung, oder  beim Thema Filter bleiben und das Thema Bodengrund in einem Extra Thread. 
[OT]
Da es hier aber schon mehrfach angesprochen wird schreib ich mal OT was zum Bodengrund: 
Man sollt sich überlegen, ob es sich mehr um einen selber oder um die Fische dreht. 
Wenn es um einen selber geht, dann lass den Bodengrund besser weg und Die Fische wühlen nicht so. 
Wenn es um die Fische geht, dann lass Ihnen das, was zu Ihren Gewohnheiten gehört --> Gründeln ! 
Auch Koi werden in Japan in eher schlammigen Becken gezüchtet (Mud Pond) da sieht man kaum einen Fisch. Warum wohl.[/OT]

Zum Filter und zum geplanten beschicken des Filters über eine Solarpumpe stimme ich zu, das ein Bodenfilter mit entsprechender Vorfilterung ne gute Lösung ist. Ich befürchte allerdings das bei Goldfischen die Pumpenleistung einer Solarpumpe bei weitem nicht ausreicht. Wenn das Wasser eh grün von Algen ist, dann kommts auf den Bodengrund letztendlich gar nicht mehr an. 
[OT]
Wenn der Teich ordentlich beflanzt ist, was bei einem Goldieteich dieser Größe gar nicht so einfach ist, weil die Goldies gern alles wegfuttern, dann würde ich sogar dazu raten NICHT zu füttern. Die Fische würden sich vermutlich sonst stark vermehren. 
Ich bezweifel aber, das ein Familienvater mit Kindern wirklich die Disziplin hat das durchzuziehen.[/OT]

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Welchen Filter für meinen Teich (1000l)*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Eine Bitte hätte ich, entweder das Thema umbenennen in Bernds Teichplanung, oder  beim Thema Filter bleiben und das Thema Bodengrund in einem Extra Thread.



Ich denke wir bleiben mal bei der Komplettplanung - bei der Gelegenheit habe ich das ganze dann auch noch in der Rubrik verschoben. So - weiter im Text!


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Danke Christine,
es dreht sich ja eigentlich nur noch um den Filter.

@ Wuzzel 
Ich bezweifel aber, das ein Familienvater mit Kindern wirklich die Disziplin hat das durchzuziehen. 
Da braucht keiner Bedenken zu haben den meine Kidies können zu Hause meine Fische Füttern.
( 4 kleine Oranda ca. 5 cm im 200 L Becken)

lg.bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Danke für das umbenennen des Themas ! 

Ein Goldfischteich ohne Strom kann in meinen Augen nur bei recht großen Teichen funktionieren, und wenn möglichst bereits vor dem Einsetzen der Fische eine üppige Vegetation vorhanden ist. Um der ungezügelten Vermehrung der Goldfische Einhalt zu gewähren sollte man dann nicht füttern und zusätzlich ggf. Fressfeinde einsetzen oder dem __ Reiher freien Lauf lassen um den Bestand im Griff zu halten. 
Ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Wer zeigt mir einen Goldfischteich ohne Strom unter 10000 liter, der seit Jahren mit ausgewachsenen Goldfischen funktioniert !? 

Viele Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Wir werden sehen wie es ausgeht. Ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher das es geht. 
Etwas grün wird das Wasser sowie so. Aber ich Denke nicht das es so grün wird das man nichts mehr sehen kann.  Ich werde genug Bilder machen


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Bernd.

Was ich als Unterwasserpflanze bei Goldfischen aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann: __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut.
Die Pflanzen sind recht hart und werden deshalb von den Goldfischen eher in Ruhe gelassen als beispielsweise die recht weiche __ Wasserpest. 
Ein Goldfischteich muss nicht grünlich sein - wir haben einige Jahre mit grünem Wasser *im alten Teich* zu tun gehabt. Irgendwann stellte ich die Fütterung komplett ein, setzte vers. Unterwasser- und stärker wachsende Pflanzen nach und wartete.... 2 oder 3 Jahre.
Dann wuchsen endlich einige dieser Pflanzen so stark, dass man sie während der Saison reduzieren konnte und auch mußte. Dadurch kamen Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf und das Wasser wurde richtig klar!
Die UV-Lampe ist seit Jahren defekt - sie dient nur noch als Einspeiser in den Filter - und trotzdem sah man fast das ganze Jahr den Teichboden.

Vielleicht hast Du diesen Beitrag noch nicht gefunden. Ich denke, der trägt zum Verständnis einiger Vorgänge in einem Teich ganz gut bei.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Ich glaube wir sollten den Bernd jetzt mal machen lassen. Wenn er weiter so viel Elan wie jetzt bei gefrorrenem Boden Teich ausheben usw. wird er sich nach und nach hier einlesen, und wenn dann Probleme entstehen, wird er hier auch wieder fragen.

Wichtig war erst einmal die Entscheidung, den Teich grösser und vor allem Tiefer zu machen. (ich würde sogar noch auf 1,20 Meter gehen, aber nicht so wichtig) 
Ich bin nach wie vor der Überzeugung, das 5 Fische dann ohne Filterung gehen, vorausgesetzt genügend Pflanzen (__ Krebsschere mögen Goldis übrigens auch nicht) und sehr sehr wenig Fütterung, werden eisern eingehalten. 

Alternativen ohne Strom hat er halt nicht viele.

Ach ja, über den Winter würde ich unbedingt einen Oxidator von Söchling empfehlen, benötigt keinen Strom.


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Danke ihr Lieben.Mit dem Oxidator ist eine Gute Idee das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Erst mal Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ihr könnt den teichbau auf alle fälle hier weiter verfolgen.

Bernd


----------



## koifischfan (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Goldfischteich ohne Strom - kein Problem. Strom ist zwar vorhanden, wurde aber nur für Beleuchtung und ein Pümpchen für den Wasserlauf benutzt. Lediglich das Wasser war etwas sehr grün. Nachwuchs gab es auch ständig.

Letztes Jahr gab es einige Kois. Seitdem habe ich einen Siebfilter und so einen 50 Liter-Tonnenfilter in Betrieb, Pumpe gefühlte 2000l/h. Seitdem klares Wasser.


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Der Teichumbau geht morgen weiter gestern hatte ich die beiden Teiche rusgenommen.
In der pütze die im 500 L Teich war ( nach dem Abpumpen ) hatte ich doch noch tatsächlich 
leben drin gefunden. Unter dem Laub was noch drine war schwammen ein paar kleine Tiere umher was das allerdings war keine Ahnung.

Hab sie mit einem kleinen Kescher rausgeholt und in ein Speisfas in die Hütte gestellt.
Mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Koifischfan,
das ist interessant,  berichte doch mal genauer, wie groß war denn der Teich ohne Strom und wie bepflanzt und was für Wasserwerte ? Wie viele Jahre lief der denn so ohne Technik und waren das ausgewachsene Goldfische ? also so ca. 20-30 cm ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## koifischfan (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Wie im Profil beschrieben: Es ist ein zweckentfremdeter Pool, eingegraben. Durchmesser 4 Meter, größte Tiefe 90 cm.

So wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen, sah es fast immer aus. Die Sichtweite betrug etwa 20 Zentimeter. Das Aquarium habe ich im Monat einmal sauber gemacht. Blätter von Bäumen hatten wir nicht, nur Kiefernnadeln.  Diese wurden mit dem Kescher oder mit einem Oberflächenskimmer entfernt.

Der Fischbesatz war 15-20 Goldfische (manche bis 20 cm) und einige __ Shubunkin. Ein Bekannter hat mir vor vielen Jahren vom Angeln zwei Fische mitgebracht. Auch diese haben gefischelt. Zu sehen auf Bild 2 vom letzten Jahr. Ingesamt 4 Große und viele Kleine.

An Pflanzen gab es nur dieses __ Schilf und 3 Seerosen. Damals wurde auch noch täglich gefüttert.
Die Wasserwerte waren in allen Bereichen in Ordnung, Tröpfchentest aus dem Baumarkt.

Mit reduziertem Besatz, mehr Pflanzen und zwei Mal die Woche füttern, dürfte das Grün des Wassers fast verschwinden.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, das es in einem gut bepflanzten Teich oberhalb 10000 liter geht. 
Wenn auch mit recht starker Algenblüte und grünem Wasser, wo man die Fische kaum sehen kann. 
Gehts ohne Technik aber auch in kleinen Teichen mit deutlich unter 10000 liter ? Ich bezweifele das.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Feb. 2010)

Wie man sieht sieht man nix. 
Aber ich will den Hafen nicht soweit aufreisen. Aber eins kann ich sagen, in meinem ex 500L Teich war das Wasser nicht so grün.


@Helmut,
sag mal was hälst du den davon einen  250l Pflanzen filter anstelle eines Fliesfilters?

L.g. Bernd


----------



## Digicat (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Servus Bernd

Finde es eine gute Idee 

Hmm ... nur wie einbinden ...

Eventuell höher als der Hauptteich positionieren ... und per Bachlauf bzw. Wasserfall zurück in den Hauptteich ... nur reicht dazu die Pumpenleistung aus 

Also du saugst aus dem Hauptteich > Grobfilter > Biofilter > Pflanzenteich > Bachlauf/Wasserfall > Hauptteich ... 

Du hast doch eine zweite Teichschale  ... die könntest dann auch noch einbinden :beten

Mit dem Aushub für den neuen Teich könntest Abstufungen gestalten wo eine Teichschale in die andere greift und als Abschluß mit Bachlauf/Wasserfall in den Hauptteich plätschert ....

So könnte ich mir das vorstellen ....


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Die Zeichnung von der gesamten teichanlge ist in Arbeit noch ca. 2 Tage dan könnt ihr sie euch anschauen. Ich denke nämlich da ich die Pumpe über eine Baterrie laufen lasse und die mal ausfallen sollte dann steht nur noch eine Eklige Pfütze 
im Filter kasten. Bei einem 250 L Pflanzteich ist das nicht so schlimm.
Da wird auch ein Wasserspiel mit eingebaut. Solar Pumpen Kosten nicht viel.

L.g. bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Ich weiss ja nicht,  wen Du mit der Drohung in Deiner Signatur meinst, ich hab jedenfalls keine Angst  
bezweifele aber trotzdem arg, das Solarpumpen leistungsstark genug sind um einen Filter effektiv genug zu beschicken.
Schreib doch mal was über die Leistung der Pumpen die Du meinst. Ich lass mich gern überzeugen, nur ich befürchte leider, das dieser Versuch wieder zu Lasten der Fische ausgeht. Also Beispiele, wo so ein Teich bereits funktioniert sollte doch bei zig tausend Leuten im Forum wenigstens einer mal bringen können !? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*



> bezweifele aber trotzdem arg, das Solarpumpen leistungsstark genug sind um einen Filter effektiv genug zu beschicken.


Das ist doch eine ganz einfache Rechnung.

Sagen wir eine Pumpe mit 100Watt Leistungsaufnahme schafft 6000l/min. Hat die Solarpumpe ebenfalls 100Watt, kennen wir die ungefähre Fördermenge.
Die nächste Komponente ist das Solarpanel. 600*670mm schaffen maximal 50 Watt. Dabei sind noch keine Regenzeiten. Dazu Laderegler und Akkus.
Genau diese Kosten schreckten mich vor einem Einsatz von Solar ab.

Wie gesagt, die Zahlen sind ein Beispiel.


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hi Wuzzel,
Du wirst ja gewiss recht haben. Aber das Ergebnis wird sich zeigen. Bevor die Fische darunter leiden tue ich sie vorher raus. Das hier keiner ein Bild zeigen kann das es mit Solar funktioniert liegt daran, weil es noch keiner gemacht hat.

glg. Bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Bernd, hast Du denn mal einen Link von den Pumpen die Du einsetzen willst, damit man sich nen Bild machen kann ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

Hi Wuzzel, 
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=solarpumpe+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=Solarpumpen&_rdc=1
meine die jetzt habe liegt bei 79,90 € . Es gibt da sehr viele werd mir da noch ne andere aussuchen.

glg. bernd


http://cgi.ebay.de/20-W-Solarpumpe-...QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPumpen?hash=item4839820904

die werd ich mir auch zulegen.

glg bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

die Pumpe schafft 50-500 liter pro Stunde, und das nur dann wenn Sonne scheint. 
Um einen Filter effektiv zu betreiben vollkommen ungeeignet. 
Das haben bereits genug Leute ausprobiert. 
Aber probier es gerne auch noch und Schmeiss Dein Geld zum Fenster raus. 

Solche Pumpen taugen Maximal dazu ein kleines Wasserspiel zu betreiben. Aber um Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden und gar einen Bachlauf oder einen etwas Höher gelegenen Teich oder gar einen Siebfilter zu betreiben... nicht geeignet. 

Aber viel Spaß ich klink mich aus bevor ich Haue bekomme ... 
Ciao 
Wuzzel


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*


 irgendwie hst Du nicht alles gelesen. 

glg.bernd


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Ohne dir es ausreden zu wollen, denke ich an eine Woche ohne Sonne. Wer lädt den Akku auf? Oder die Pumpe läuft womöglich mit nur 100l/h.


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hatte habe ich leztes Jahr so ne Pumpe über eine Autobatterie betrieben  nach 5 Tagen bei vollem Durchlaufen war sie leer und ich hab ne neue dran geklemmt. Wenn ich im Garten bin jeden tag eigentlich lasse ich die Pumpe auch über Solar laufen. Außerdem hab ich noch ein Batterie master angeklemmt der die Autobatterie auch bei Tageslicht mit Strom versorgt . Es geht, man muß nue Ideen haben und sich was einfallen lassen.
Außerdem war das mit dem Akkuspeicher ein beispiel was es alles so gibt.
Wenig Filterung ist immer noch besser als garkeine.

glg bernd


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Damit kannst du sicher stellen, daß die Pumpe _ununterbrochen_ läuft?
Nach ein paar Stunden leerer Batterie sind die Bakterien tot.


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hatte habe ich leztes Jahr so ne Pumpe über eine Autobatterie betrieben nach 5 Tagen bei vollem Durchlaufen war sie leer und ich hab ne neue dran geklemmt.


----------



## koifischfan (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Aber meine Frage hast du nicht beantwortet. :?


----------



## Aquabernd (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Weil ich es kontroliert habe morgens mittags und abends. ich kann euch ja vertehen das ihr das nicht so ganz glauben könnt. Es ist aber so.

gute nacht euch allen.

glg bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

So als aller letzter Kommentar, das habe ich schon gelesen, 
aber dennoch bleibt es bei der schlappen Leistung einer solchen Pumpe. 
Und es bleibt dabei, das man praktisch nicht mal in Urlaub fahren kann, weil man ständig batterie wechseln muss. 
Von mir aus hau mich jetzt... aber ich klinke mich jetzt wirklich aus. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## molmax (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Aquabernd!

Ich habe auch nur 2 kleine Teiche 750 und 1000l mit je ca. 9 Goldfischen darin. Wassertiefe 65 bzw. 80 cm.
Im winter geht bei beiden Teichen eine Teichheizung stundenweise. ca 2 Std pro Tag. Trotz z.B. heuer ein paar Tage -15 Grad sind die Teiche nicht ganz zugefroren. Im sommer ergänze ich mit frischem Brunnenwasser 2 mal täglich. Fische fühlen sich  - sowiet ich das beurteilen kann - wohl. die Jungfische verschenke ich, so bleibt die anzahl konstant. meistens sind auch noch ein paar __ Frösche da und Wasserschlangen. Die Teiche werden von März bis Nov über je einen Gardena Druckfilter gefiltert...durchgehend.... Wasserpflanzen sind genug drin. Ich weiss bei so kl. Teichen sollte man....usw.  und ich will auch nicht als Besserwisser dastehen, aber ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, daß es doch manchmal geht. Übrigens das Wasser war bis jetzt immer klar  set 2002.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## robsig12 (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

2x täglich Wasserwechsel ist aber als berufstätiger schon mehr eine Last als Hobby. :smoki

Den Druckfilter betreibst Du 24 Stunden? Frage nur wegen der Biologie.


Sorry, ich würde Teich mit einer Plane tiefer bauen, sparrt Dir die Teichheizung, und schont die Umwelt!


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Hat die Solarpumpe ebenfalls 100Watt, kennen wir die ungefähre Fördermenge.



Kannst Du mir die mal zeigen?


----------



## Aquabernd (23. Feb. 2010)

@ wuzzel, ich haue keinen. 
 wenn es einer nicht verstehen kann das es geht sollte es sein lassen 

@ christine ,

die solarpumpe fördert 400-500 L die stunde


ach wuzzel, ich fahr nicht in den Urlaub dafür hab ich den schrebergarten und bin 1 Vorsitzender.


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hi  Bernd,

Deine Solarpümpchen meinte ich nicht, ich möchte die von Koifischfan mit 100 Watt sehen.


----------



## koifischfan (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Warum ich wohl schrieb: 'Wie gesagt, die Zahlen sind ein Beispiel.'?

1. Gibt es überhaupt eine 'Solar'pumpe. Es ist doch nur eine andere Spannung.
2. 100W sind 100W, egal wie hoch die Spannung ist. Und diese 100W entsprechen einer Fördermenge.


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

[OT]Hallo Koifischfan,

na denn vielen Dank für Dein "hilfreiches" Beispiel. [/OT]

Hallo Bernd,

Welche Kosten entstehen durch die Autobatterie-Methode? Ist es nicht günstiger, einmal richtig zu investieren und dann Ruhe zu haben? Ich denke da - wenn eine Leistung von 900 L reicht, an *so etwas hier*

Interessant ist sicher auch *diese hier* - entspricht in etwa meiner Pumpe - nur fehlt leider das Speichermodul, was bedeutet, läuft nur bei Sonnenschein (was ich persönlich für ziemlich blödsinnig halte).


----------



## Aquabernd (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hi Christine , 
 Auf den Seiten war ich schon oft gewesen. Gibt es bei Ebay aber günstiger mit mehr Leistung.
 Ich bin aber mittlerweile soweit das ich den teich noch größer machen werde mit sehr vielen Pflanzen 
 Und Solar spiele. Der Teich wird jetzt : L : 2,80 x B: 2,00 x T: 1.50 m das werden dann so circa 4200 L .
 Das dürfte für die Goldfische genug sein. Gefüttert wird aber trotzdem nicht. Anstelle einer Solarpumpe mit Speicher hole ich mir Lieber einen Teichsauger ( über Stromerzeuger) und sauge den abgesetzten Mulm ab.
Bei der Größe und der richtigen Pflege dürfte da nichts schief gehen. Des weiteren bekomme ich nächstes jahr eine große Solaranlage auf mein Hüttendach. Dann ist das mit einer Pumpe die durchlaüft auch kein Problem.
Gefüllt wird der teich auch ganz schnell ( August /September ) vorteil wenn mann in der Feuerwehr ist. 

glg bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Danke fürs ändern der Signatur ! 
Dann habe ich keine Angst mehr vor Haue. 

Mit dem Verstehen das kenne ich eigentlich anders, denn ich verstehe schon ganz gut was Du vorhast. 
Wenn Du allerdings was anderes meinst als Du schreibst, dann solltest Du es ggf. besser erklären. 

Mich interessiert einfach: Was machst Du anders, als andere, die Teiche ähnlicher Größe mit ähnlich schwachen Pumpen haben die nicht funktionieren.

Da ich eigentlich sehr gut bin im Begreifen von Dingen könnte es vielleicht auch daran liegen, das Du es einfach nicht gut genug erklärst was Du für eine geniale Lösung hast, auf die vor Dir noch keiner gekommen ist. 
Fakt ist, das man beim Filtern davon ausgeht das Teichvolumen ca. alle 2 Stunden umzuwälzen. Bei einem Teich von ca. 4000 litern bräuchte man also ne Pumpe, die je nach Pumpenkennlinie und Installation irgendwo mehr als 2000 liter effektiv schafft. Das kann man sicher etwas nach unten korrigieren, wenn man statt dem hohen Durchfluss einen größeren Filter baut. Hast Du aber den Platz für einen größeren Filter stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage warum baust Du nicht gleich größer. Eine Pumpe der von Dir genannten Größenordnung schafft vermutlich noch nicht mal 10 % der üblicherweise empfohlenen Filterleistung. 
Was macht Dich so sicher, das Du mit so einem Spielzeugpümpchen effektiv bist ? 

Ach so... was sagte noch Tom Hanks in "Philadelphia" vor Gericht: Bitte erklären Sie es mir als ob ich drei Jahre alt wäre. 
Erklär es so, das man es verstehen kann bitte. 

Und sorry... "geht nicht gibts nicht" ... ist zwar ein netter Werbeslogan meines Ex Arbeitgebers, aber in der Realität gibts geht 
nicht eben doch recht oft, nämlich dann , wenn man an biologische und physikalische Grenzen stösst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Aquabernd (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

@ wuzzel,

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hatte habe ich leztes Jahr so ne Pumpe über eine Autobatterie betrieben (ca 400-bis 500L) pro stunde nach 5 Tagen bei vollem Durchlaufen war sie leer und ich hab ne neue dran geklemmt. Ich habe nie gesagt das die Pumpe effektiv dei Literanzahl pumpt die der Teich eigentlich braucht. Ich habe gesagt das wenigsten etwas  gepumt  wird.


Das versteht sogar meine Kleinen Kinder.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Aber Bernd, damit sagst Du doch jetzt selber, das Du im Verhältnis Besatz / Teichgröße zu wenig filtern wirst damit der Teich funktioniert mit dieser Methode 
Sorry, ich glaub der einzige der was nicht begreifen will und mit dem Kopf durch die Wand will ist bist Du. 
Mir wirds ehrlich gesagt echt zu kindisch. 
Schmeiss Dein Geld von mir aus zum Fenster raus. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Metzger. 
Schade nur immer fuer die Fische. 

Wenigstens etwas zu Pumpen reicht eben nicht für eine stabile Teichbiologie bei dem geplanten Besatz und der geplanten Größe  ! 
Aber ich befürchte auch das verstehst Du nicht.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Aquabernd (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

moin moin, 
 wir haben und gegen die Goldfische entschieden. Wir haben uns für __ Moderlieschen entschieden.

glg. bernd


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Bernd!

Sehr gute Entscheidung 

Das ist auch abends viel lustiger, wenn die nach den Mücken hopsen!


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo, 
so sieht es im Moment mit den Teich aus. Hab ja erstmal den 500er Teich versenkt. 
Es ist sehr mühselig den großen zu Buddeln da es überwiegnd nur Wurzeln und Steine und Lehmboden gibt. 
Das große Loch gibt den Teifwasserbereich und wo die Kinderschaufel liegt und der Baumstumpf steht kommt der Falchwasserberich hin. Es werden so um die 4000 L werden die der Teich fast.


----------



## Schuessel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hoi,
ich sehe so geschätzte 1000 Liter... da hast Du aber noch ein wenig vor Dir. 
Hau rein, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. 

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Aquabernd (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Jo dat mache ich wenn ich wegen meiner 3 Kinder Job und Feuerwehr dazu komme

glg bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Mahlzeit,
so habe weitergebuddelt. Die Tiefwasserzone hat jetzt die maße von : 240x150x90 ich werde die Tiefwasserzone noch auf 110 cm Buddeln das dürfte reichen. 

Hier die Bilder


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Mach doch bitte 1,20 oder besser 1,3o, Weil darunter kommt ja noch eine Sandschicht, Vlies und Folie. Ausserdem wird ohne Filterung jedes Jahr eine Schicht Laub etc dazu kommen. Denn grössten Teil hast ja nun geschafft!


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Robert,
ja ich werde die Tiefwasserzone 130 cm machen. Richtig fertig ist der Teich eh erst nächstes Jahr. Die Zypressen kommen ja weg. 
Wären 10 cm Sandschicht in Ordnung ? Und Planzen hab ich 30 - 40 st.mal eingeplant . Es kommt ja noch eine Flachwasserzonne dabei .
glg bernd


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Kommt auf den Untergrund an. Ich ziehe bei mir gerade ca 3 cm Sand ein. 10 cm würde ich nur bei sehr steinigem Boden nehmen. Vlies kommt ja auch noch dazwischen. Pflanzen kann man nie genug haben, bedenke aber auch, dass die schnell wachsen, und Du dadurch schneller mehr Dreck durch Pflanzenabfälle auf den Boden hast. 

Viel Spass noch beim Buddeln.


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

So, hab mal mein Bauplan erstellt sofern man es Bauplan nennen kann.
glg bernd


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Das wird!


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Frage: Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber bei der Tiefwasserzone hab ich bedenken das Flies zum Schutz der Folie reicht. Soll ich die Tiefwasserzone noch auskleiden und mit was ? Styropoor oder Mauern ? 
Hat einer ne Idee ? Es sind viele Wurzeln und Steine vohrhanden.
glg bernd


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Bernd,

so ähnlich sah das bei mir auch aus. Die Steine hab ich so gut es ging rausgesammelt und die Wurzeln mit einer Schere (die ich hinterher wegwerfen konnte) etwas tiefer in der Wand abgeschnitten. Dann das 900er Vlies von NG. Das ist so dick und fest, da drückt nix mehr durch.


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Danke Christine 
Das hört sich Gut an.
glg bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Nach meinen Aktuellen Berechnungen vom Bauplan wurden aus ca 4000 L nun 6300Lganz schöner Sprung nach oben
glg Bernd


----------



## robsig12 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Du wirst das mehr an Wasser bestimmt nicht bereuen!


----------



## Aquabernd (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Hallo Robert ,
da hast Du volkommen recht
glg Bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Moin Moin , 
die meiste Arbeit ist beim Teich erledigt. Nur noch die Tiefwasserzone auf 1,30 graben und die Flachwassezonen weiter buddeln. Der Baumstumpf samt Wurzel ist draussen 
das war eine schei..... Arbeit. Jetzt muß erstmal alles drum rum gerade gemacht werden und die Zypressen weg. Melde mich dan wieder.
glg Bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Moin Moin,

es ist zum   der Bauantrag für den Teich den ich Beantragt habe wurde mir schon Mündlich genehmigt nur Schriftlich wurde er nicht genehmigt . Nur weil ich meinen Posten als 1 Vorsitzenden aufgegeben habe . Nun war alles umsonst und ich kann das Loch was ich mit viel  Schweiß gebudelt hab wieder zu kippen. 
Ich bin echt sehr TRAURIG
Was soll ich nun machen 

glg Bernd


----------



## koifischfan (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Was sagt das Baugesetz deiner Stadt/Gemeinde?


----------



## Aquabernd (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

Das Problem ist es sind Schrebergärten von der Deutschen Bahn. Also ist es Privat Gelände der DB die vom BEV ( Bundes Eisenbahn Vermögen) für Gärtneriche zwecke zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Jede Stadt hat einen Haupverband was bei uns die Bahn Landwirtschaft Essen ist. Die Stadt/ Gemeinde küimmert sich nicht um diese sachen. Ich habe bei der Stadt Siegen schon viele Anfragen gestellt und bekamm die Antwort das geht uns nichts an!! Zuständig ist nur der Bezierk Essen e.V. Ich war dort 3 Jahre als erster Vorsitzender tätig.
Nun seit dem ich den Posten aufgegeben habe hat Essen anscheinend auch keine Lust mehr die Bauanträge e.c.t zu bearbeiten da ist es einfacher sowas abzulehenen.

glg Bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

 

So bin wieder mal da. Nach einem langem Kampf hab ich den Bauantrag durch. 
Nur mitlerweille hat meine Frau das Loch im Garten wieder zu geschüttet .
Jetzt kann ich wieder von vorne anfangen. Werde aber eine andere stelle im Garten nehmen. 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich damit anfangen vorher hab ich keine zeit. 

glg bernd


----------



## Aquabernd (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Planung Goldfischteich ohne Strom*

So, bitte diesen treahd schließen!!!!!!!!! Den ich mach nen neuen auf.


----------

